# Sail Greece



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

Any info on sailing greece would be appreciated. We are renting a cat in Athens in mid june from FYLY and are planning a 10 day sail south of Athens. Were do we need to see and were can we afford to miss.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

5.7.03-19.07.03 took a 45 foot Sun Odyssey out of Athens & down the cyclades. You can view our holiday album at: http://www.photobox.co.uk/public/detail.html?c_album=341374
You must visit Santorini & Manos'' restaurant on Kea. Would recommend omitting Mykonos & Delos from you route. Other than that, take your pic! Our route was: Piraeus(via Sounion)Kea,Syros,Naxos,Ios,Santorini,Folegandros, Milos,Sifnos,Serifos,Kythnos,Kea,Athens. We found this to be a good route but you have less days than we had so you will need to compromise (omit Serifos & Milos?)! If you need more, email me! Have a good ''un


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Bruce,
I understand that the SO 45.2 you sailed was a beauty (will you pls. give the name of the company you chartered the boat?). I looked through the photos and, surprisingly, it seems that you had very confortable <20 knot winds. Wasn''t there any meltemi at all or did you manage to chase it away? Pls. comment


----------

